# suspend/hibernate support

## Tom_

Hello,

I would like to have suspend and hibernate working on my desktop computer. 

I don’t know which solution is the most suitable for what I would like to do.

I don’t want to patch my kernel or to use a tuxonice kernel to add suspend/hibernate support: I would like to keep on using a vanilla kernel.

What is the best way to achieve this goal? 

Where can I find accurate and up-to-date information on this subject?

Thank you in advance.

Regards

----------

## audiodef

It should be in the kernel config options. You want these options:

Power Management and ACPI options 

[*] Power Management support

[*] Suspend to RAM and standby

[*] Hibernation (aka 'suspend to disk')

(/dev/sda3) Default resume partition (set this to your root partition)

That should get you started. What DE/WM are you using?

----------

## Tom_

Thank you audiodef.  :Wink:  When I'm back home, I'll check my kernel config and I'll keep you in touch.

I use kde-4.4.3.

----------

## truc

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> (/dev/sda3) Default resume partition (set this to your root partition)

 

Isn't the resume partition supposed to be the swap partition isntead?

----------

## Tom_

I forgot a question : do I need to install pm-utils or the hibernate script ?

----------

## audiodef

 *Tom_ wrote:*   

> I forgot a question : do I need to install pm-utils or the hibernate script ?

 

I think so. I use tuxonice when I want this functionality, so I don't usually set it up manually. 

truc: I thought the resume partition means the partition that should be resumed when waking. This has worked for me when I've set it up.

----------

